

Reclaim Your Android Phone - lelf
http://wiki.fsfe.org/Android

======
jarofgreen
<http://f-droid.org/> looks very interesting, just having a play with that now
... the flexible listings criteria (open source apps that track or contain ads
are listed but flagged so you can choose) is good.

------
mike-cardwell
I use Cyanogenmod but I usually install the Google application package with
it. I can probably live without installing the Google application package if
there is a reasonable alternative to Google Maps and Navigation. What do
people recommend?

------
netyam
Tried the FDroid app. Exploring open source apps was really fun. Got some nice
apps that i needed from a long time. Thanks for sharing :)

------
phunehehe
I've just installed CyanogenMod after reading this!

